# Neue Grafikkarte gesucht (GTX 770 oder R280X)



## ArchonDrazhar (19. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte für das System, welches ich mir momentan zusammenstelle (H87-Pro, i5 4670, 16Gb DDR3-1600). Mainboard und CPU sind schon unterwegs, aber bei der Grafikkarte komme ich an die Grenzen meiner 0815-Computerkenntnisse.
Ich schwanke zwischen einer GTX 770 TwinFrozr  in der 2 oder 4 GB Variante oder einer R280X in irgendeiner Variante. Ich habe keine Ahnung was die technischen Unterschiede angeht. Preistechnisch liegen sie alle dicht beeinander. Die R290 kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da ich bisher nur Retailversionen gefunden habe und ein Aufpreis von fast 100 € doch relativ happig ist.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
MfG


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Dezember 2013)

Du machst mit beiden Karten nichts falsch.Zur GTX 770 gibt es zur Zeit Keys für Black Flag, Splinter Cell Black List und Batman Arkham Origins gratis dazu. Wenn Dich die Spiele interessieren, nimm die GTX 770. Das Angebot gibt's bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand zum Beispiel.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Dezember 2013)

4 GB nicht nehmen, wenn es deutlich teurer ist. Wenn du normal auf FullHD spielst, reichen 2Gb locker 

Ist das ein Spielerechner? Oder sollen damit auch Videos bearbeitet werden, also professionel? Wenn NICHT, dann nimm nur 8 GB Ram und spar das Geld oder investier es in eine bessere Karte oder SSD. Da würdest du dann schon fast die 290 bekommen. Was eigentlich am besten wäre ist, eine SSD zu kaufen. Crucial m500, 120gb oder so.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja es soll primär ein Spielerechner sein. Die 4GB Variante wäre ein Aufpreis von 30€...
War schon am überlegen nur 8 GB zu nehmen. Ne SSD wollt ich reinbauen allerdings die ADATA Premier Pro SP900 mit 128GB.
Spiele normal auf 1920x1080 Full HD, habe aber noch einen zweiten Monitor, der allerdings zum Zocken nicht benutzt wird.
Außerdem gibt es die R290 doch nur in der Retailversion und ist damit ziemlich laut, oder?
Mich würde vom Spielepaket nur Batman interessieren, da ich Splinter Cell schon habe, und Batman bekommt man schon ziemlich günstig... 
Wo liegt denn der genaue Unterschied zwischen den ganzen Karten, damit ich weiß auf welche technische Werte ich achten muss.
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2013)

Die R9 290 wäre ihr Geld zwar wert, die ist sogar schneller als eine GTX 780, aber eine R9 280X oder GTX 770 reicht erst mal eine ganze Weile völlig aus UND, wie du richtig gesagt hast: die R9 290 gibt es derzeit nur mit der recht lauten Referenzkühlung.

Rein TECHNISCH sind alle R9 280X von den ganzen Herstellern gleich, außer das manche einen ab Werk höheren Basistakt (Chiptakt) haben, also leicht übertaktet sind. Bei der GTX 770 gilt das gleiche. Wenn Du also für ich sag mal 270€ eine GTX 770 mit Standardtakt und für 10€ mehr eine mit 50MHz mehr zur Wahl hast, kannst Du ruhig die "schnellere" nehmen - aber viel macht es nicht aus, d.h. mehr als 10-20€ Aufpreis lohnen sich nicht. 

Von der Kühlung her (Lautstärke) gibt es viele recht gute Lösungen. Asus CU-Kühlung, die Gigabyte mit den 3 Lüftern, die MSI Frozr und mehr - ich würd aktuell ne Asus nehmen, da die nicht viel teurer als die billigste andere R9 280X bzw. GTX 770 ist. Und was man sowieso immer machen kann: mit nem Tool wie dem MSI-Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve festlegen. Denn manche Karten sind so eingestellt, dass die extrem auf "kühlen Betrieb" aus sind, so dass die schon früh die Lüfter aufdrehen, nur damit die Temperatur unter 60 Grad bleibt. Allerdings sind selbst 80 Grad noch kein Problem, man kann also ohne Gefahr (so hab ich es gemacht) es so einstellen, dass die Lüfter zB bis 70 Grad nur mit 30% drehen und erst dann langsam schneller drehen und nur FALLS mal 80 Grad erreicht werden wirklich Vollgas geben.

Beim Spielepaket für die GTX 770: da musst Du aufpassen, das gibt es AFAIK nicht bei allen Läden. Aber da, wo es die Aktion gibt, gilt das Paket für ALLE dort erhältlichen Modelle. Bei AMD wiederum gibt es einzelne Modelle, bei denen Battlefield 4 dabei ist - da muss also bei der jeweiligen Karte dabeistehen "BF4 Edition" oder so.

Allgemein ist die R9 280X halt günstiger als die GTX 770 - is also die Frage, wie wichtig dir die Spiele sind. Die AMD ist zudem seit 2-3 Wochen schwerer zu bekommen. Mein Tipp geht daher eher zur GTX 770. Aber falls AMD R9 280X, dann würd ich nach ner Editionmit BF4 schauen, die allerdings dann auch teurer sind als die ohne BF4 zB GIGABYTE GV-R928XOC-3GD-GA rev. 2.0, Grafikkarte BF4 Edition, Retail oder Sapphire Radeon R9 280X OC Dual-X BF4 3GB GDDR5 2xDVI/HDMI/DP -Lite Retail


 ps: passendes Netzteil hast Du aber? Es sollte ein Markenmodell mit 450W oder mehr sein und 2x PCIe-Stecker (am besten mind. einer davon 8Pin, also 6+2)


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. Dezember 2013)

Dann nimm 8 GB. Reicht aus. Und nachrüsten kannst du ja immer.

Zu der SSD kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn du sie rausgesucht hast taugt die hoffentlich was 

Ja, Ende Dezember sollen custom kühler rauskommen, bzw Gigabyte hat schon eine released, die aber recht teuer war.

Ich würde auch bei der 280x bleiben, dass reicht völlig. Oder eben der GTX 770, die nur etwas teurer ist.
Bei der 280x gibt es bei einigen Herstellern Versionen mit BF4 soweit ich weiß.

30 Euro wäre mir zu viel Aufpreis.  Wenn dir mehr als zwei GB wichtig sind, spräche das wieder für die Amd, weil die mit 3gb kommt.

Generell eine Karte mit zwei Lüftern nehmen, die sind leiser als mit einem. Ansonsten liegt der Unterschied im Takt. Normalerweise beträgt der Leistungsubterschied weniger als 5%, also nicht deutlich mehr ausgeben für eine übertaktete Version.

Ansonsten gibt es unter Umständen Unterschiede im Zubehör, aber das beschränkt sich auf VGA Adapter oder PCI Adapter.


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Dezember 2013)

Einen großen Unterschied zwischen der 280X und der GTX770 gibt es nicht, das sind ein paar Fps rauf und runter. NVidea bietet halt PhysX, wenn Dir das wichtig ist. Allerdings unterstützen nur wenige Spiele PhysX, Batman gehört aber dazu . AMD zieht hier allerdings inzwischen mit "Mantle" nach, kannst mal Google befragen, wenn Du nichts damit anfangen kannst . Ist aber auch relativ neu, Battlefield 4 ünterstützt Mantle, soviel ich weiß. Ansonsten kommts halt drauf an ob man lieber AMD oder NVidea mag.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (19. Dezember 2013)

Da die 4GB wohl nur für mehrere Monitore nötig sind und ich auf nur einem Full-HD Monitor spiele. Da reicht mir da dann wohl die 2GB Variante bei ner Nvidia...
Als Netzteil hab ich noch das Antec Gamer verbaut und das würde ich auch mitnehmen wollen...außer mir wird davon abgeraten 
Ne BF4 Variante benötige ich nicht, da ich schon aktiv dabei bin, dass Spiel zu zocken 
Meint ihr ich sollte vllt mit der Wahl der GPU bis Januar warten? Unter Umständen auch wegen ner positiven Preisentwicklung bei der 290?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei der R290 wäre eher interessant, was dann die Modelle mit nicht-AMD-Kühler kosten, wenn die denn dann verfügbar sind. FALLS die so ca 100-120€ mehr kosten als eine R9 280X, wäre der Aufpreis okay. Und wenn Du warten kannst, dann mach das ruhig.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (19. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar, dann warte ich noch und melde mich dann wieder


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (6. Januar 2014)

Wisst ihr wann die R290 Custom Modelle rauskommen? weil bisher sind ja noch nicht viele draußen :/


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2014)

Naja, die ersten 4-5 Modelle sind halt gelistet und waren auch schon zT in Tests, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern, dass die verbreitet auch verfügbar sein werden


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (10. Januar 2014)

Würdet ihr zur Sapphire oder Gigabyte tendieren? also 290 Custom... oder vllt ne ganz andere?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2014)

Es gibt da inzwischen mehrere Tests der Sapphire, die soll gelungen sein. 

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase
Review: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X - Graphics - HEXUS.net
AnandTech Portal | Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Review: Our First Custom Cooled 290

D.h. da machst Du nix falsch. Bei der Gigabyte keine Ahnung, der Kühler ist an sich bewährt, aber es hängt auch davon ab, wie die Karte "eingestellt" ist. Ich hab meine Gigabyte 7950 bei der Lüftung selber anders eingestellt, weil sie bei Last ansonsten ganz knapp in einen Bereich ging, bei dem das Lüftergeräusch etwas nervig war - die Karte drehte halt an sich "zu schnell", damit die Temperatur besonders niedrig ist, obwohl 5-10 Grad mehr überhaupt nicht schaden. 


ODER nimm halt nur eine R9 280X / Nvidia GTX 770. Du bekommst halt bei der R9 290 ca 25% mehr Leistung bei FullHD, zahlst dafür (bei ner Custom-Version) ca 110-120€ mehr, also etwas über 40% Aufpreis. Auf jeden Fall ist Preis-Leistung also bei den Karten unter 300€ besserm aber bei der der R9 290 ist es immer noch besser als bei den noch teureren Karten, falls Du mit "ne ganz andere" evlt. eine GTX 780 meinen solltest. Denn die R9 290 ist 5-10% schneller als die GTX 780, obwohl die GTX 780 etwas teurer ist. 

Falls es nun "dringend" wäre und keine R9 290 Custom auf Lager ist, man aber unbedingt mehr Leistung als mit ner R9 280X / GTX 770 will, könnte man aber trotzdem eine GTX 780 nehmen, die lieferbaren kosten halt ca. 40€ mehr, was bei ner Ausgabe eh schon knapp 400€ auch nicht mehr sooo viel ist - das wäre, wenn es "sein muss", also grad noch okay. Aber da wäre dann das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis im Vergleich zur R9 280X / GTX 770 noch schlechter: die ist nur 15-20% schneller als eine R9 280X / GTX 770, kostet aber über 60% mehr...


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (10. Januar 2014)

Ne die GTX 780 ist für mich bei den Preisen keine Option, da die Leistung laut Benchmarks bei einer 290 liegen und dann sind mir 100€ Aufpreis für eine Nvidia zu viel.
Ich dachte an andere Custommodelle außer den beiden die ich genannt habe...
Bin mir momentan unsicher ob R9 290 Sapphire oder GTX 770 Twin Frozr oder GTX 770 Phantom...weiß halt nicht in wie weit der Preisaufschlag bei der 290er gerechtfertigt ist...Laut Benchmarks bei Toms Hardware sind es erreicht die R9 290 bei BF4 13 fps und bei Arma 3 2 fps mehr als bei der GTX 770... 
Bin mir total unsicher :/


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Januar 2014)

Also das beste P/L Verhältnis hat eh die 270X 

Im Ernst, wenn du kein Grafikfetischist bist, reicht eine 770 oder 280x mehr als aus, du wirst halt etwas früher aufrüsten, aber bis dahin sollte der Unterschied nicht allzu groß sein, denn ob du jetzt 13 fps mehr oder weniger hast, wenn das Spiel eh mit um die 60 läuft, merkst du eher nicht.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (10. Januar 2014)

Naja ich spiele eigentlich am liebsten auf den höchsten Einstellungen und das am liebsten die nächsten 3 Jahre aufwärts...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2014)

Die R9 290X ist wie gesagt ca 25% schneller. D.h. damit kannst Du "länger" auf hohen Details spielen als mit ner GTX 770 - dafür kostet die GTX 770 halt weniger, du hast also mehr Geld über, das du dann später für die nächste Karte verwenden kannst. ICH würde sagen, dass die GTX 770 reicht, aber da ist 300€ dann auch echt die absolute Grenze.

 3 Jahre HÖCHSTE Details kannst Du aller Erfahrung nach aber selbst mit der besten aktuellen Grafikkarte vergessen. Spiele entwickeln sich immer weiter, und grad für die maximalen Details "protzen" die Entwickler auch mal gern, obwohl das gar nicht merkbar besser aussieht als "nur" hohe Details. Davon solltest Du Dich aber nicht irre machen lassen.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (10. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich bei Mindfactory reinschaue und sehe, dass die 770er teils bis 360€ kosten wirds wohl die 290er...
vor allem der Arbeitsspeicher lockt mich, da ich bei skyrim merke, dass es nicht so flüssig läuft seit der zweite Monitor mit dran hängt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Januar 2014)

ArchonDrazhar schrieb:


> Also wenn ich bei Mindfactory reinschaue und sehe, dass die 770er teils bis 360€ kosten wirds wohl die 290er...
> vor allem der Arbeitsspeicher lockt mich, da ich bei skyrim merke, dass es nicht so flüssig läuft seit der zweite Monitor mit dran hängt


 

Ist ja egal, was die maximal kostet, ich würde nach der gnstigsten schauen :p z.B. hier:2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) da gibt es viele bis 305 Euro. Und die R9 280X, die ja genauso gut ist, kostet eher ab 270€.

@Herb: die non x 290, oder?


----------



## LordCrash (10. Januar 2014)

Bei der AMD Karte gibt es übrigens Thief als Spiel dazu (wenn es dann rauskommt), nur so als Randnotiz.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (11. Januar 2014)

Bei welchen Shops? Habe es bisher noch nicht gefunden


----------



## NazcaGT (11. Januar 2014)

Die Nvidia GTX 770 ist sehr gut (Es gibt sie auch als Windforce die über 300€ ist, aber extrem effektive für LP's.), es gibt sie in paar versionen wie alle (aber das sind gute versionen _) und (Damit die RAM sehr gut arbeitet braucht man eine min. gleich gute GraKa) sie sollte mit der RAM karte gut arbeiten.

Noch extra keys? Da ist der hammer! Zwar bei Steam (Höstwahrscheinlich), aber da ein Steam-Account nicht gelöscht wird könntest du das spiel überall mitnehmen.


----------



## Germasto (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Also ich würde die GTX 770 nehmen. Die habe ich seit kurzem und ein guter Freund von mir auch und sind echt zufrieden damit ; )


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> @Herb: die non x 290, oder?


 ja klar, hab ich mich ver... nein: "übertippt"


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (11. Januar 2014)

Aber mal zusammenfassend:
Die GTX 770 würde reichen solange ich nur 1080p also auf FullHD spiele, sollte ich jedoch mit der Auflösung über 1920x1080 hinaus wollen , mit drei Monitoren oder UltraHD spielen wollen wäre die 290 die Karte meiner Wahl. Oder habe ich mich nun vertan


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2014)

ArchonDrazhar schrieb:


> Aber mal zusammenfassend:
> Die GTX 770 würde reichen solange ich nur 1080p also auf FullHD spiele, sollte ich jedoch mit der Auflösung über 1920x1080 hinaus wollen , mit drei Monitoren oder UltraHD spielen wollen wäre die 290 die Karte meiner Wahl. Oder habe ich mich nun vertan



Bei mehr als FullHD wäre eine R9 290 natürlich besser geeignet. Aber auch eine GTX 770 würde da nicht "versagen", du kannst dann halt nur nicht in so hohen Details spielen. Allerdings wird selbst eine derzeitige Hyper-Karte bei UltraHD einbrechen, denn 4x so viele Pixel - es ist zwar nicht so, dass die sich FPS dann "vierteln", aber: zB FullHD vs. "nur" 2560x1440 (das ist nicht mal das Doppelte), da verlierst Du auch mit ner Top-Karte schon ca 30% an FPS, also statt 60FPS nur noch 40FPS. 

 Oder anders gesagt: wenn die GTX 770 noch 60FPS schafft, dann schafft die R9 290 eher ca 75 FPS. Wenn nun wegen UltraHD die Leistung sich bei ansonsten gleichen Details halbiert, dann hast Du mit ner GTX 770 nur noch 30FPS, mit der R9 290 aber auch "nur" 37-38 FPS. D.h. wenn eine GTX 770 vlt schon ins Ruckeln kommt, wird auch eine Top-Karte nicht mit "lockeren 60FPS" laufen


----------



## LordCrash (11. Januar 2014)

Um mal Butter bei die Fische zu tun: Wenn man in echtem UHD flüssig zocken will und mit der bestmöglichen Optik, reicht die 290X oder eine 780(Ti) gerade so aus, aber mit Abstrichen über die nächsten paar Jahre.

Dafür braucht man dann schon eine Multi-GPU-Lösung, sprich Crossfire oder SLI. Unter 1000€ läuft da auch gar nicht. UHD ist bislang eben der absolute High-End Bereich im Spielebereich. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass entsprechende Monitore zumindest mittelfristig noch teurer als eine neue Grafikkarte sein werden....

Ein 770 oder 280X ist gut geeignet fürs Zocken mit 1080p, wobei auch da in den nächsten zwei bis drei Jahren keine 60 FPS mehr drin sein werden bei maximalen Details.


----------



## ArchonDrazhar (12. Januar 2014)

Alles klar...damit ich wenigstens die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre auf 60fps zocken kann wird es wohl die 290 werden
danke für die ganze Hilfe


----------

